# Born in the Soup!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 18, 2008)

It's been raining here for 3 days. and tonight i come home to this:















































poor little guy, so muddy and it's too cold to clean him up. just blanketed him (double)!! was sure hoping for a girl out of this breeding, a spotted girl i would have kept. but i have too many girls that are related to him darn it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2008)

Awwwww! Why do they want to come in the worst weather? I'll bet he was glad to have his warm blanket. What did you name him?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, born in the soup or not..you FINALLY got your spots! ..and what a adorabe "spot"









you have. CONGRATULATIONS, now if you were closer...ALOT closer to me, I just would have to buy that SPOT.


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2008)

He is so precious!!! I don't know how he could be any cuter than he is


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats!!! He is sure a cutie. I just love spotted donks.



There is just something about those spots.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 20, 2008)

:wub



He is the cutest! I am in love!


----------

